# Where to start?



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

Hi, my husband and I are in our mid 50s and planning retirement. The Ajijic/Chapala area has enormous appeal to us but we have not yet visited. I grew up in far south Texas, and love the Mexican people and lifestyle. Except the narcos of course! We have made several trips to Mexico, mostly the beaches. We have had our fill of hot, humid weather after 30+ years in Houston. 

We are looking for a view with a house, I think!, good climate, large enough expat population for husband to feel comfortable (midwesterner), activities, and reasonable cost.

I have been reading the forums and have some 'starter' questions. 

What other large expat communities exist besides Ajijic/Chapala?

What financial proof is required for retirees?

Are there advantages for retirees, say over 60?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

My wife and I purchased a home in Ajijic Village last year. We looked at other areas on the coast(s) and decided on Ajijic because of the lake and mountain views, it's porximity to Guadalajara, it's dining selections the opportunity to be involved in organized charitable endeavors and the "luxuries" available in the community. Long story short, it just felt right. I think this area might have the largest concentrated expat community, which has it's pros and cons. Your proof of finances will vary on what your intentions are, you can search this forum for current financial documentation required under the new laws, the wealth of info on this forum is vast.

We are also in our mid 50's. We'd move full time today if our kids had jobs that provided health care and they did not rely on ours to be secure. At this point we only stay employed to be able to afford health care provided by our employers. 

Cost of living is lower, taxes a fraction of what we pay on property in Nevada, and the overall quality of life is so much better for us. I do believe taxes and medical costs do go down for seniors here, but I think it depends on your immigration choices, again can be searched on this site. Where ever you land, enjoy, it has been life changing for us.


----------



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, our oldest is independent, but our youngest has 2 years of college yet. And we own a business that would have to be sold. So we are a minimum of two years away, giving us time to visit and plan.

How long did you stay or how many times did you visit before purchasing?


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

We have relatives of friends who live there so we got a lot of personal impressions and info prior to arriving. We have also traveled to various locations throughout Mexico for years so had an idea of what we'd encounter. Our minds were made up to locate there.That said we had been there for several weeks doing a search and bought on that trip, we go back 2-3 times a year at this point and stay as long as we can based on our job flexibility. In the times we are not there, we rent the house out short term. When we are back in the US, we can't wait to get back to the village life. We will probably make the permanent move in 2-3 years, depending on our kids ability to go it on their own and do that with risks minimized, again their ability to secure employment that provides decent health care insurance.


----------



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

OK, that makes sense. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

BevB said:


> What other large expat communities exist besides Ajijic/Chapala?
> 
> What financial proof is required for retirees?
> 
> Are there advantages for retirees, say over 60?


There is a large expat community in San Miguel de Allende. There are many expats in many of the beach towns (Melaque, Barra de Navidad, La Paz, La Manzanilla to name just a few that I know from personal experience). There is an expat group in Guadalajara. It is very active although much smaller than the one to the south at Chapala. Really there are expats in cities all over Mexico. On this forum we hear from people in Veracruz, Oaxaca, Merida, Puerta Vallarta, Manzanillo etc. But the two largest collections are Chapala and San Miguel de Allende I would guess.

To qualify for a no-inmigrante visa (FM-3) you need around $1250/month of income. More for an inmigrante visa (FM-2). They accept copies of bank statements as proof of income.

People over 60 on a no-inmigrante (FM-3) or inmigrante (FM-2) visa can apply for an ID card from INAPAM (Instituto Nacional de las Personas Adultas Mayores). This card entitles you to deep discounts on many things. Most bus travel, both within cities and intercity, is 50% off. Many museums are free. The subway in Mexico City is free. Movie theater tickets are about half price. Drugs and medicines are about 15% off I believe, but I haven't used this so I am not sure.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would start here: http://rollybrook.com/Page Directory.htm

One of the best sites about Mexico....


----------



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

Wow, it certainly is! Thanks


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Once you have decided against the coasts, the two obvious places to get started are the Lake Chapala and San Miguel areas. We started in San Miguel and rented for 4 years before building in a much smaller community. Both San Miguel and Lake Chapala have both large expat communities and lots of activities. We chose San Miguel to start because of the history and large art focus as well as the very easy days drive to the border.
If distance to the border not an issue, I'd certainly include Oaxaca and San Cristobal on my list of places to explore before settling down.


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Income requirement*



TundraGreen said:


> There is a large expat community in San Miguel de Allende. There are many expats in many of the beach towns (Melaque, Barra de Navidad, La Paz, La Manzanilla to name just a few that I know from personal experience). There is an expat group in Guadalajara. It is very active although much smaller than the one to the south at Chapala. Really there are expats in cities all over Mexico. On this forum we hear from people in Veracruz, Oaxaca, Merida, Puerta Vallarta, Manzanillo etc. But the two largest collections are Chapala and San Miguel de Allende I would guess.
> 
> To qualify for a no-inmigrante visa (FM-3) you need around $1250/month of income. More for an inmigrante visa (FM-2). They accept copies of bank statements as proof of income.
> 
> People over 60 on a no-inmigrante (FM-3) or inmigrante (FM-2) visa can apply for an ID card from INAPAM (Instituto Nacional de las Personas Adultas Mayores). This card entitles you to deep discounts on many things. Most bus travel, both within cities and intercity, is 50% off. Many museums are free. The subway in Mexico City is free. Movie theater tickets are about half price. Drugs and medicines are about 15% off I believe, but I haven't used this so I am not sure.


My aunt's SS income is just about $1000.00 per month, but mine will more than cover both of our requirements. Is there a way to show her as some sort of dependent, or must she qualify on her own?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Marchel said:


> My aunt's SS income is just about $1000.00 per month, but mine will more than cover both of our requirements. Is there a way to show her as some sort of dependent, or must she qualify on her own?


One option would be for you to deposit some money in her account every month for a few months to bring her income over the threshold.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

If she has a savings acct. that will also be considered and approved. I included both accts. in my papers and was easily accepted. I believe my savings acct. alone would have been approved as it held at least a years total amount necessary to meet the requirement.


----------



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

Conklin, thank you for the information. I have friends who grew up in San Miguel so I have a clear picture of what life there was like 40 years ago, but not so much today's San Miguel. I would not be surprised if we started out in a place with many activities, then moved to more of a typical community. We are open to that.

I will check out Oaxaca and San Cristobal, thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyvmx said:


> If she has a savings acct. that will also be considered and approved. I included both accts. in my papers and was easily accepted. I believe my savings acct. alone would have been approved as it held at least a years total amount necessary to meet the requirement.


I also was approved based on the balance rather than a monthly income. I only gave them one monthly statement and only the page that showed the balance.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Bev, most people I know have lived in at least one other Mexico city before settling down and often many more. One of the things we really like about Mexico is the wide variety of options.
I'm not sure that living on a mountain among 100+ year old ruins out side "one of the 4 ghost towns of the bajio" is right for everyone but really works for us. I also know that we really needed the time in San Miguel as a base to make our decision. San Miguel is often dismissed as too expensive but that also not true. We have a number of friends that live very comfortably there on very little.


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you all*



TundraGreen said:


> I also was approved based on the balance rather than a monthly income. I only gave them one monthly statement and only the page that showed the balance.


For your advice on this subject. One other question on this topic... Does one have to re-demonstrate income/financial position at visa renewal time or is it a one time requirement?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Presently, proof of income/resources is required on application for a new visa, not for annual renewals. So; once every five years.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I applied for my renewal in February and was asked to prove my income again. Of course this is Mexico and the office is in Coatzacoalcos so you never know.


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Income and visa's*

Well, I think we've decided that we'll start with FMT, since I will be traveling out of the country back to the states for work and I'll just make sure my aunt gets out at least once every six months. She needs to visit her kids and friends in CA and OR periodically anyway.

Then when we figure out where we want to settle we'll go FM3 and bring our stuff down. Don't really want to ship all the stuff before I'm sure where to live long term.

That takes care of the income issue for awhile anyway..


Thanks again!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There has not been an FMT issused since May 2010, you need and FMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*wow!!*



chicois8 said:


> There has not been an FMT issused since May 2010, you need and FMM!!!!!!!!


sorry... i'm new to all this and just learning the ropes... i apologize for my mistake. it won't happen again... i've seen all types of references to the different types of visa's and was unaware that fmt's are now called fmm's and have been for a whole year. my bad...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure if you have been following parallel thread on flying out while under FMM & problem with car permit. We actually used FMT/FMM for about 8 years and no problem. However, I have aging parents in the US and had two emergencies where needed to fly out at the last moment. We managed but certainly risky and motivated us to change. Since you have said need travel on business, unless you plan to drive out each time suggest you seriously look at no inmigrado("FM3") for yourself. Your aunt can stay on FMM but your life will be less stressful.


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Yes!*



conklinwh said:


> Not sure if you have been following parallel thread on flying out while under FMM & problem with car permit. We actually used FMT/FMM for about 8 years and no problem. However, I have aging parents in the US and had two emergencies where needed to fly out at the last moment. We managed but certainly risky and motivated us to change. Since you have said need travel on business, unless you plan to drive out each time suggest you seriously look at no inmigrado("FM3") for yourself. Your aunt can stay on FMM but your life will be less stressful.


Thank you conklinwh. I have been following that. I think what we will do is start on FMM and bring my aunt's car and have all the documentation in her name, including the car permit. I believe I have read that she can give me written permission to drive it, yes?

Then apply for FM3 while we are there. Still planning to leave all the 'stuff' in storage, til we decide where exactly we want to stay. I'm a bit of a nomad as is my aunt, and I don't see myself living anywhere longer than 5 - 10 years, if that. Since I am now 53, that's a lot of wandering left to do.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that for a spouse, a notarized copy of marriage license is required. I'm not sure what for other relatives.
I certainly can empathize with wanderlust as Pozos is my 32 move. I do have about 14 years on you.
I always suggest testing an area for extended period across as many seasons as possible.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi BevB:
My wife and I seem to be one step ahead of you and have had all the same questions, so here goes. We're 2 years from early retirement (we'll be 63 and 62) in 2013 and leaving Baltimore. We've made two trips to Mexico in the last year to explore. We will make at least one more.

I suggest you do this also - visit during High Season (more below), mid season and the rainy season to help you select a place. We've been to Puerto Vallarta and Lake Chapala/Ajijic, and from our two visits (end of High Season and Mid Season) we have fallen in love with Ajijic.

We understand that high season is from around late September (October) thru around end of May (that's stretching it). The heat and humidity is lower, and there is no rain at all. Between May and the end of the July, the heat and humidity seems to build up, more on the coast (PV) than at Lake Chapala (in the mountains). We understand that rainy season (Between June and Sept/Oct) is oppressively hot, humid and rainy each afternoon, but the flora is beautiful.

In summary - we've decided on Ajijic because of the lower humidity year round. We found a great couple who sell real estate who, even knowing they wouldn't make a sale on this trip, spent three days showing us around, and we even found a house we want! Just hope it will be available next fall.

Buena suerte - viva Mexico for retirement - BTW: both our kids are independent so it is non factor.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

High season is usually Dec.12 (Dia de Guadalupe) through Semana Santa (Easter Week)...........

Prices do go up at resorts mid-July to mid-August when schools are out for the summer.......


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

FHBOY, good that you did some looking but hard to believe exploring Mexico is two places in Jalisco. Certainly good tequila but there is a whole lot more to Mexico than one state.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> FHBOY, good that you did some looking but hard to believe exploring Mexico is two places in Jalisco. Certainly good tequila but there is a whole lot more to Mexico than one state.


You have a point and I know it sounds as if we are severely limiting ourselves, but at our age and experience we seem to "know" when something is right immediately and then stop looking. [We've done that with cars, furniture, our current house, pets, etc. If it feels right and the karma is good, we go for it] It is the "anti-web-surfing" mentality of people who live a long time...sometimes you find what you want, all the things look right for you and then say: "That's it!" Sure, maybe there is better stuff out there, but this is fine for me, it has what I want. 
We'll travel through Mexico once we move to Ajijic and then maybe, you know, we'll find another perfect place...but for now our search is done.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The one suggestion that I would tell you is to not start off buying. We fell in love with San Miguel and spent 4 years there renting. We still love San Miguel for all the positives but the cars, noise and yes all the gringos prompted us to look at the surrounding area. We can still experience San Miguel and Queretaro in less than an hour but also get away when we need it.
One key thing about Mexico is all the varied options. I'd never want to limit myself by buying at my 1st choice.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> The one suggestion that I would tell you is to not start off buying. We fell in love with San Miguel and spent 4 years there renting. We still love San Miguel for all the positives but the cars, noise and yes all the gringos prompted us to look at the surrounding area. We can still experience San Miguel and Queretaro in less than an hour but also get away when we need it.
> One key thing about Mexico is all the varied options. I'd never want to limit myself by buying at my 1st choice.


I think your advice is sound. So where are you now, and what attracted you to it? Are you renting in your new location?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

When we decided to make a change, it was because we decided that we wanted to buy or build. We ended up in what is referred to as one of the mining ghost towns of the bajio. The name is Mineral de Pozos and it is just off highway 57 45 min north of Queretaro and 45 min northeast of San Miguel. If you are interested, I wrote an article about our decision and experience that you can "google". It is called Mineral de Pozos: Magical Tranquility.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> When we decided to make a change, it was because we decided that we wanted to buy or build. We ended up in what is referred to as one of the mining ghost towns of the bajio. The name is Mineral de Pozos and it is just off highway 57 45 min north of Queretaro and 45 min northeast of San Miguel. If you are interested, I wrote an article about our decision and experience that you can "google". It is called Mineral de Pozos: Magical Tranquility.


I googled it, read it, and really enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> When we decided to make a change, it was because we decided that we wanted to buy or build. We ended up in what is referred to as one of the mining ghost towns of the bajio. The name is Mineral de Pozos and it is just off highway 57 45 min north of Queretaro and 45 min northeast of San Miguel. If you are interested, I wrote an article about our decision and experience that you can "google". It is called Mineral de Pozos: Magical Tranquility.


Conklinwh, do you happen to know if the Hotel Posada de las Minas in Mineral de Pozos accepts pets? Some time ago, a reader emailed me and said that they did, but I have been unable to get a confirmation directly from them. I have them listed at ****** Dog - Pet Friendly Hotels in Mexico and the US, but I'd like to be sure that they ARE pet friendly.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Owners are good friends, Julie & David Winslow and yes they are pet friendly.


----------

